# Limited access to resources



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Guys and Ladies

I'm relatively new to slingshot shooting but I really like what I've read so far. I however live in South Africa and we simply don't have access to most of the materials you guys are using. I used the template of the "baby dragon"(thanks Hrawk) which I cut out of what we call super wood. So the first question is will this super wood work? We are able to get some tubes around here from daisy and so on but not flat bands. I really want to try out flat bands. So I read a little and notice that it was said you can use office band tied in a chain, so I want to give it a go I'm just not sure how you would do this.

Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.

Tyrone


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

I dont know if theraband ships to africa but they might. If not, i would be happy to act as the middleman and order it for you and ship it there!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Newbslingshotter

Thanks that would be awesome, would you mind if I took you up on the offer at the end of the month? It is a little tight at the moment. It is tough seeing all the guys on the Forum and beautiful slings they make and we sit here without any availability(maybe I just didn't have the right contact).


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Find a physiotherapist in your area and ask what kind of exercise bands they supply their patients with. Could be Theraband or one of the many suitable alternatives like Sanctband.

Look for a stationery supplier that sells 105 or 107 size rubber bands. They're big enough to use without chaining. I just had a quick look and didn't find any SA suppliers of those sizes, but here are some that might be useful. They may be able to order the wider sizes in for you:

https://www.cna.co.za/stationery/general-stationery/trefoil-rubber-bands-size-64-100g-box

http://www.dalrodonline.co.za/OA/ProductFrame.asp?P=1081&C=161&T=125&panel=

http://www.trefoil.co.za/index.php?pageNum_Products=0&totalRows_Products=104&submenu=6&submenu2=Trefoil&maintb=&subtb=&image=&items=RUBBER+BANDS

http://www.physioww.co.za/index.php/consumables/product/117-sanctband-resistance-band

Supawood - looks like a layered MDF product. Not ideal, but will probably work ok. You'll have to make sure you seal it to prevent water or sweat from damaging the material. Most kinds of plywood would be better.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It looks like SUPERwood and SUPAwood are 2 different products. The superwood is a real wood treated under pressure with CO2 and hardeners.. The supawood does look like MDF as ash says and is really not desireable. The superwood should be fine, but test any frame in a vise before use and mind the direction of the grain..


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

tyrone8511 said:


> Newbslingshotter
> 
> Thanks that would be awesome, would you mind if I took you up on the offer at the end of the month? It is a little tight at the moment. It is tough seeing all the guys on the Forum and beautiful slings they make and we sit here without any availability(maybe I just didn't have the right contact).


Ok! Just pm me when and ill give you my paypal or something.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

thanks newbslingshotter I'll definitely get back in contact with you. thanks for the advice ash and flipgun for the advice. The superwood I've got kind of looks like fine pieces of cardboard pressed together real tight, it is really easy to work with. If I need to seal the wood what would I use for that I have got some stationary bands I'll post a pic then you guys can maybe advise me on how to use it


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

sorry can't seem to load pics from my phone I'll try at work tomorrow. The stationary band I got is from trefoil and there isn't much info on except that they are natural rubber. They are about 8mm * 1.5mm


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

This is the stationary Bands I've got


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

This is what I managed to make thus far


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks like it will do the job just fine 

Have fun!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks Ash I'll definitely be giving it a bash this wknd, What size ammo should I try use with this setup?


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Try some marbles, they fly well and are cheap (they ricochet like crazy though, be very careful when you shoot them against stone, metal or hard wood).

It is hard to see, but it looks like the very first rubber band on each fork tip holds the rest of the bands only with one very tight loop, while the rest of the band hangs loose...? that would not be good. All strands of the doubled up rubber loop should take an equal load. You might even use double bands on the fork tips so you get some kind of pseudo tapering.

Btw if you live in Africa and can't find decent plywood you could always use a natural fork. Many people here would probably give something for the exotic (for them ...) wood that you have access to.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

hi Mopper, thanks for the advice, well the shooting went ok but I had a fork hit which chipped out a piece of the for so I scrapped that 1, and funny enough before I read your post I cut 2 natural forks and they look good. A quick question, with a natural fork can you only fix your bands over the top I don't like the hand slap part.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

If you get handslaps you could try a lighter pouch, a lighter pouch attachment, heavier ammo and you could flip the frame at release. And, of course, there are gloves.

As far as the attachment method is concerned, I am no expert with naturals but I have long wondered if it is possible to do a TTF (through the fork) attachment where the bands are attached below the fork tip, at right angles to the fork arms, either pointing in or out. It would have to be attached with a rubber strip that runs crosswise/X-shaped when you look at the finished attachment.

It is also possible to attach the bands with leather tabs, which costs you a little bit of draw length and thus power, however.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

If the fork is thick enough, you can cut it so the outside edges are straight and cut a notch for the attachment bands.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have come up with a style of gypsy tab that I have used for side shooting on a fork that you might could use.









Cut two tabs like this and mount them on the fork with a wrap and tuck on the top and bottom of each. you can do this so that the body is on the front or the side of the forks as suits you.They will hold securely If you don't have the leather for it, a piece of paracord or something should work but probably not as well.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

tyrone8511 said:


> Hi Guys and Ladies
> 
> I'm relatively new to slingshot shooting but I really like what I've read so far. I however live in South Africa and we simply don't have access to most of the materials you guys are using. I used the template of the "baby dragon"(thanks Hrawk) which I cut out of what we call super wood. So the first question is will this super wood work? We are able to get some tubes around here from daisy and so on but not flat bands. I really want to try out flat bands. So I read a little and notice that it was said you can use office band tied in a chain, so I want to give it a go I'm just not sure how you would do this.
> 
> ...


You can buy them off ebay. I live in Kenya,they arent available here either, but I bought a HTS from pocket predator, scout from simple shot and a lead mould from fishingmad. I buy my rubber from dankung...you can get all you need!


----------

